# Wanted: Vindicator side armour plates



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys.

This is a big longshot, but don't suppose anyone has these parts going spare have they? I just need the side plates (which include the door panels and the re-inforced bit that goes around the exhausts)

I will pay good money for the right parts, or trade bits too, I have quite a large selection of bits still.

Many thanks
Joe


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Kobrakai said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> This is a big longshot, but don't suppose anyone has these parts going spare have they? I just need the side plates (which include the door panels and the re-inforced bit that goes around the exhausts)
> 
> ...


I'll have a look, I'm pretty sure I have some.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi mate, I have two sets, PM sent.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Got the sets which were available, but looking for maybe one or two more sets.

Many thanks!


----------



## wazwar (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi first time i post so not sure how it works i have a hole vindicator


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

well you can always try a bit site. ive seen people make there 6 rhino transports and 3 predators with vindicator side plates. it looks cool
he got his from a bit site.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/extra-armour-kit-p-492.html
three sets at time of posting


----------

